# Fast & Furious 7 - Neuer deutscher Trailer mit Jason Statham



## FlorianStangl (5. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fast & Furious 7 - Neuer deutscher Trailer mit Jason Statham* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Fast & Furious 7 - Neuer deutscher Trailer mit Jason Statham


----------



## smutjesmooth (5. Februar 2015)

Ich persönlich fand nur die ersten zwei Teile sehenswert.Kommt mir vor wie das CoD der Hollywood Blockbuster.^^


----------



## MichaelG (5. Februar 2015)

Unrealistisch, abgedreht, irre. Auch keine Intelligenzkost. Trotzdem geil. Schade daß der Film auch der letzte Auftritt von Paul Walker ist. Freue mich trotzdem auf Teil 7. Let the Engines start.


----------



## DDS-Zod (5. Februar 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fand nur die ersten zwei Teile sehenswert.Kommt mir vor wie das CoD der Hollywood Blockbuster.^^



Naja, gerade der 2. Teil war ja einer der schlechtesten Filme, nicht nur der Serie sondern überhaupt.
(Vor allem wenn man in einer Doppelsneak zuvor Spirited Away gesehen hat).

Hatte mir kurz vor dem 6. Teil mal die anderen angeschaut. Geht so seit 4/5 wieder aufwärts.
Solange man das Hirn auschaltet und solche "Brückespringaktionen" einfach nur "belächelt".


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Februar 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fand nur die ersten zwei Teile sehenswert.Kommt mir vor wie das CoD der Hollywood Blockbuster.^^



Teil 2 und 3 waren ja sowas von schlecht... ^^ Teil 4 war...ging so. Ab Teil 5 ging es dann doch wieder nach oben. Ab Teil 5 gab es wenigstens noch coole Sprüche und keine pseudo-coolen Sprüche.  Und The Rock!


----------



## Phone (5. Februar 2015)

Der Cast is ja brutal aber damit können sie die Serie auch nicht retten. 
Wenn sie das Ding damit in eine andere Richtung lenken ist mir das völlig recht aber um Autos gehts da wohl schon länger nicht mehr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Februar 2015)

Ich bin froh dass man sich von der Tuning-/Underground-Racing-Thematik losgelöst hat, das hatte mich in den ersten Filmen extrem genervt. Ab Teil 4 wurde die Reihe erstmals gut, und seit Dwayne Johnson mitmischt "rockt" es genialst. [emoji1]


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (5. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich bin froh dass man sich von der Tuning-/Underground-Racing-Thematik losgelöst hat, das hatte mich in den ersten Filmen extrem genervt. Ab Teil 4 wurde die Reihe erstmals gut, und seit Dwayne Johnson mitmischt "rockt" es genialst. [emoji1]



Geht mir auch so, Teil 1 war gut, und ab Teil 4 interessiert es mich dann so richtig. Ich liebe übertriebene Action ^^ . Hoffe das dies nicht der letzte Teil der Reihe sein wird


----------



## MichaelG (5. Februar 2015)

Wobei ich mir ein Fast&Furious ohne Paul Walker kaum vorstellen kann oder will.  Das wäre wie TripleX ohne Vin Diesel.


----------



## kidou1304 (5. Februar 2015)

Oi, dachte der 6te war der letzte Teil mit Paul Walker. Gut dann eben dieser und den zieh ich mir zum Abschied von ihm rein und weil der mal wieder nach nem Film für mich aussieht


----------



## DDS-Zod (5. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir ein Fast&Furious ohne Paul Walker kaum vorstellen kann oder will.  Das wäre wie TripleX ohne Vin Diesel.



Gibt es ja.
Unterbietet den mit Diesel noch gewaltig, was schon nicht einfach ist.


----------



## Googlehupf (5. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich bin froh dass man sich von der Tuning-/Underground-Racing-Thematik losgelöst hat, das hatte mich in den ersten Filmen extrem genervt. Ab Teil 4 wurde die Reihe erstmals gut, und seit Dwayne Johnson mitmischt "rockt" es genialst. [emoji1]



Naja, der erste und dritte Teil drehte sich ja quasi ums Tuning, insofern würde dem Film das Substanzielle fehlen. Gerade deswegen schaue ich eigentlich auch nur den ersten und insbesondere den dritten Teil. Noch mehr hätte ich mich nur gefreut, wenn die Autos nicht gefühlt drei Millionen Gänge hätten. 

Das Jason Statham den Bösen spielt, macht mir den aktuellen Film auch nicht sympathischer. Ich schau zwar allen Protagonisten gern zu, aber mit dem FnF-Gedanken hat die Serie echt nicht mehr viel zu tun, das finde ich herlich gesagt, ziemlich doof. Denn hirnlose Action gibts genug - hirnloses Tuning dagegen ist rar.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Februar 2015)

Wobei TripleX sich mit Absicht nicht Ernst nimmt. TripleX ist quasi eine moderne James Bond Persiflage wenn man so will.


----------



## FlorianStangl (5. Februar 2015)

Ich habe schon seit Teil 5 den Eindruck, dass sich die Filme selber nicht mehr ernst nehmen


----------



## MichaelG (5. Februar 2015)

Du meinst mit Teil 5 F&F???


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Februar 2015)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Ich habe schon seit Teil 5 den Eindruck, dass sich die Filme selber nicht mehr ernst nehmen


Ich denke, die Filme haben sich seit Teil 1 nie ganz ernst genommen, trotz der ein oder anderen ernsten Szene. ^^ Die Filme sind, abgesehen von Teil 2 und 3, gut und machen Laune. Aber ernst nehmen konnte ich die nie.


----------



## FlorianStangl (6. Februar 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Filme haben sich seit Teil 1 nie ganz ernst genommen, trotz der ein oder anderen ernsten Szene. ^^ Die Filme sind, abgesehen von Teil 2 und 3, gut und machen Laune. Aber ernst nehmen konnte ich die nie.


Naja, ob ICH die ernst genommen habe, steht noch mal auf einem ganz anderen Blatt 
Mein Eindruck war aber schon, dass die Macher zunehmend mehr Spaß am Absurden hatten und die eh schon dünne Story immer unwichtiger wurde.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Februar 2015)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Naja, ob ICH die ernst genommen habe, steht noch mal auf einem ganz anderen Blatt
> Mein Eindruck war aber schon, dass die Macher zunehmend mehr Spaß am Absurden hatten und die eh schon dünne Story immer unwichtiger wurde.


Tatsächlich fand ich die Story von Teil 4 bis 6 ganz okay. Die war natürlich nicht unbedingt oscarverdächtig, aber besser als in Teil 1. ^^


----------



## Chemenu (6. Februar 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich fand ich die Story von Teil 4 bis 6 ganz okay. Die war natürlich nicht unbedingt oscarverdächtig, aber besser als in Teil 1. ^^



Also Teil 1 ist innerhalb der F&F Reihe konkurrenzlos. In allen Belangen. Punkt. Keine Widerrede.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Februar 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Also Teil 1 ist innerhalb der F&F Reihe konkurrenzlos. In allen Belangen. Punkt. Keine Widerrede.



Und wenn ich dir doch widerspreche? Was dann? Werde ich gerädert und gevierteilt?


----------



## Chemenu (6. Februar 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dir doch widerspreche? Was dann? Werde ich gerädert und gevierteilt?



Schlimmer. Du darfst Dir 2 Fast 2 Furious anschauen. Auf VHS.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Februar 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Schlimmer. Du darfst Dir 2 Fast 2 Furious anschauen. Auf VHS.



Okay okay...ich bin schon ruhig...


----------

